# suche spezielle *.wav



## kingTester (17. März 2004)

hallo

suche schon seit längerem verzweifelt eine sound-datei...finde aber nix.

es sollte etwas so klingen als würde man mit 220 auf einer strasse fahren und die strassenpfosten vorbeiflitzen hören....im prinzip also nur das wuuush ohne  motor...eigentlich das auftreffen des windes auf einen strassenpfosten...

hoffe habe mich verständlich genug ausgedrückt..

vielen dank!

gruss


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (20. März 2004)

Schau hier mal nach:
http://www.findsounds.com/


----------

